# schwinn tandem



## archie702 (Feb 1, 2015)

OK I've been working on this for a few months now both are late 70's schwinn frames 
I cut the rear end off the men's frame and the front off the ladies took the bottom bar and placed on top and the top bar is now the seat tube for the head tube I use an old inter grated bmx head tube and raked it a lil. The fenders are schwinn reproduction that I picked up for some wheel work. The forks are monark again I  cut off the old steer tribe and made it 1 1/8 also I have gotten 2 of everything profile racing 3 PC cranks seats repop Columbia chain guards etc Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 4, 2015)

pictures are so close up. It makes me want to move back from the screen here. It is hard to grasp . Needs a picture of entire bike from farther away.


----------



## okozzy (Feb 4, 2015)

+1 what he said...

Wow, you put a lot of work into your tandem project, hope she ends up being a good rider for you.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

would love to see more pictures


----------



## archie702 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll get some more pictures going in the next few days


----------

